# Russian Makers Logos



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have lost my shortcut to a website which had an illustrated list of Russian watch factory logos; can anybody help me to locate it, or to find a new source for this information?

Thanks in advance...

(I hate Internet Explorer...)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here you go Chris 

http://www.netgrafik.ch/russian_logos.htm


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

martinzx said:


> Here you go Chris
> 
> http://www.netgrafik.ch/russian_logos.htm


That's the one!

Many thanks.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Mmmm, I misunderstood the title & thought you meant Russian logo's in general. I have wondered what (if anything) this logo represents:










Anyone got any ideas?

(Picture courtesy of my Imgur account :yes: )


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You mean the double headed eagle? That's Russia's crest. For military insignias, look here: http://images.vector...es.com/r/ru-mil


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Kutusov,

I didn't find a 'xact match, but this is pretty close:

http://images.vector-images.com/img/105/sukh.gif

Dec


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Deco said:


> Thanks Kutusov,
> 
> I didn't find a 'xact match, but this is pretty close:
> 
> ...


I think yours isn't a military thing, it's really the Ruassian Coat of Arms: http://en.wikipedia...._arms_of_Russia


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> You mean the double headed eagle? That's Russia's crest. For military insignias, look here: http://images.vector...es.com/r/ru-mil


I had lost THIS link! :wallbash:

Thank you, Renato :russian:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I had lost THIS link! :wallbash:
> 
> Thank you, Renato :russian:


No problem Anna! Keep it because I'm the next one to lose it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Deco said:


> Mmmm, I misunderstood the title & thought you meant Russian logo's in general. I have wondered what (if anything) this logo represents:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me give an over the top anal answer to that:

The crest is the Roman/Byzantine eagle holding the shield of Moscow. The eagle represents the Status of Russia as the "third Rome" and the shield of Moscow, Saint George slaying the dragon, represents the royal family's origins as the Princes of Moscow.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmm, I misunderstood the title & thought you meant Russian logo's in general. I have wondered what (if anything) this logo represents:
> ...


Interesting, thanks


----------

